# Ohio River Bear



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Bear filmed swimming river up around Cardinal AEP plant. If it don’t get run over it will make it down to this area within 2 weeks. Will end up in Wayne National Forrest.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

My sister sent me this picture which was taken by the people who bought her house, just east of Marietta. It was in their backyard. Taken the end of May 2021.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

We had a lot of bear sightings in Monroe Cnty. One killed by truck on ST. RT. 78 and another one killed by homeowner at Clarington. That’s right on the river. Sightings had tapered off due to fracking. The high traffic and pipe line construction has put feet in places rarely visited by humans.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I seen a guy post a video last year of one swimming across a pond down at the AEP rec lands!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I believe it. This one I posted above and the strip mines aren't that far from each other.


----------

